# Cube LTD CC 2009



## amber (10. Januar 2009)

Darf man für ein Bike eines Modelljahres einen eigenen Thread eröffnen? Keine Ahnung - ich werd's merken.

Habe seit dieser Woche mein neues Cube LTD CC 2009. Ich möchte hier einen Erfahrungsaustausch-, Hilfe- etc. Thread erstellen, der sich nur um dieses Modell dreht. 

*Rahmen *Alu lite 7005 RFR-Geometry 
*Größe* 22"
*Farbe* White Black Print 
*Gabel *Rock Shox Reba SL 80mm, Motion Control, PopLoc 
*Steuersatz* FSA No.10 semi-integriert 
*Vorbau* Easton EA30 Oversized
*Lenker* Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized
*Schaltwerk *Shimano Deore XT M772 Shadow 
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT M770 Top-Swing, 34.9mm 
*Schalthebel* Shimano Deore XT M770 Rapidfire-Plus 9-f. 
*Bremse* Hayes Stroker Trail White Edition hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm) 
*Kurbel* Shimano Deore XT M770 Hollowtech II 44x32x22Z., 175mm, integr. Innenlager 
*Kassette* Shimano HG50 11-32Z., 9-f. 
*Kette* Shimano HG53 108 Glieder
*Felgen* RFR ZX24
*Naben* Shimano Deore XT  
*Reifen* Schwalbe VR: Nobby Nic Triple Compound 2.25/HR: Racing Ralph TC 2.25 
*Pedale *Fasten Alu 
*Sattel *Scape Active 5
*Sattelstütze* Scape Varioclose 34.9mm
*Gewicht* 11,8kg

Werde in den nächsten Tage ein paar Fotos einstellen bzgl. Tachomontage usw.

Ausstattung: Time Z Pedale, Sigma BC 2006 MHR

Rahmen mit Autowachs Arexon behandelt (schön glatt jetzt).

Bin gerade von der ersten Ausfahrt zurück gekommen. Datum 09.01.09, Temperatur ca. - 1,5 ° Grad minus, paar cm Schnee, sonnig. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen:

- Hinterradbremse macht beim Zupacken komische Geräusche, auch leichte Vibrationen. Wird sich noch legen, denke ich. Ist meine erstes MTB mit Scheibenbremsen (bisher nur V-Brakes), habe daher keine Erfahrungswerte

- Umwerfer schleift leicht an Kette auf großem Blatt

- Beim Lenker kommt es mir vor, als ob er nachgibt. Kommt vielleicht aber auch von den sehr weichen Griffgummis... Nicht schlecht aber ungewohnt.

So, dass war's auch schon. Bis demnächst.


----------



## amber (10. Januar 2009)

Hier ein Pic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amber (10. Januar 2009)

...


----------



## boosterbiker (14. Januar 2009)

erstmal ein hallo ans forum. habe ebenfalls ein cube ltd cc 2009 bestellt... 

jetzt meine frage... kann man die vorderradbremse einfach nach rechts bauen? also nur die bremsgiffe die seiten tauschen lassen? 

ich kann mich irgendwie nicht damit anfreunden, mit links die bremse vorne zu ziehen^^

mfg


----------



## amber (14. Januar 2009)

Fährst sonst wohl Motorrad, was? Die Gedanken habe ich seit 20 Jahren, aber wenn ich drauf sitze, ist es intuitiv. 

Ich war heute bei leichtem Schneefall im Wald unterwegs. Es waren viele Spaziergänger, Jogger etc. unterwegs, die mir nach kurzem Ziehen der Hinterradbremse sofort Platz gemacht haben... ekelhaft. Ich hoffe, der Lärm legt sich noch... Morgen kommt meine Rock Shox Pumpe zum Gabel einstellen. Muss mich noch ein bisschen in die Beschreibung der Gabel einlesen.


----------



## boosterbiker (15. Januar 2009)

hab von der ganzen einstell und abstimmmaterie null ahnung... die letzten 2 bikes die ich hatte waren alle lowbudget baumarkt geräte^^... das letzte hat sich vor nem halben mit rahmenbruch beim trailen verabschiedet... musste das teil 4 km mehr oder weniger querfelein schleppen...

kannst du mir sagen ob ich die bremsgriffe von der hayes stroker trail einfach tauschen kann? also von links nach rechts...

hab seit 6 jahren ne 125er dt cross... bins einfach gewöhnt rechts zu ziehen^^der mensch ist halt doch ein gewöhnungstier


----------



## jules... (15. Januar 2009)

hi ,will mir demnächst auch wieder ein cube bike holen. wie ist der racing ralph bei schnee? hab im moment nur den smart sam und der ist totaler mist. schönen gruß jules


----------



## amber (15. Januar 2009)

jules... schrieb:


> hi ,will mir demnächst auch wieder ein cube bike holen. wie ist der racing ralph bei schnee? hab im moment nur den smart sam und der ist totaler mist. schönen gruß jules


 
Also am Samstag war's gefroren. Hatte kein Problem mit dem Grip. Gestern war Pappschnee, Untergrund wohl noch gefroren, hab' mich zur Schande im Wald total verfahren... Bin irgend wann wieder auf eine Landstrasse gestossen. Hatte mit dem Grip kein Problem, nur mit meinen Nerven, weil kalt, dunkel, neblig, Akku leer und absolut kein Plan mehr. Nightmare on Pfälzerwald MTB-Park.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (15. Januar 2009)

@boosterbiker Das geht schon mit dem Tausch. Du musst die Bremsschläuche tauschen. Dies erfordert ein wenig feingefühl um nicht entlüften zu müssen und ein paar Kleinteile (Oliven und Pins) für deine Bremse. Kannst ja mal bei deinem Händler vorstellig werden und fragen was er für sowas nimmt (sollte eigentlich in ner Viertelstunde erledigt sein, also nicht allzu teuer).


----------



## amber (15. Januar 2009)

boosterbiker schrieb:


> hab von der ganzen einstell und abstimmmaterie null ahnung... die letzten 2 bikes die ich hatte waren alle lowbudget baumarkt geräte^^... das letzte hat sich vor nem halben mit rahmenbruch beim trailen verabschiedet... musste das teil 4 km mehr oder weniger querfelein schleppen...
> 
> kannst du mir sagen ob ich die bremsgriffe von der hayes stroker trail einfach tauschen kann? also von links nach rechts...
> 
> hab seit 6 jahren ne 125er dt cross... bins einfach gewöhnt rechts zu ziehen^^der mensch ist halt doch ein gewöhnungstier


 
Hi boosterbiker,

ich hab' zuhause die dt. Anleitung von Hayes. Ich sehe heute mal nach, ob ich was finde....


----------



## amber (15. Januar 2009)

amber schrieb:


> Hi boosterbiker,
> 
> ich hab' zuhause die dt. Anleitung von Hayes. Ich sehe heute mal nach, ob ich was finde....



Also in den Unterlagen haben keinen Hinweis auf das Wechseln gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boosterbiker (15. Januar 2009)

habe im bremsen forum grade antwort zur bremsenfrage erhalten... sollte ohne probleme gehen... 

hab ich mir auch gedacht, weils doch echt egal sein müsste...


----------



## amber (21. Januar 2009)

- Mit aktiviertem LockOut wippt die Gabel immer noch. Ist also nicht mit einer Starrgabel zu verlgeichen. War bei meiner alten RST nicht so.

- Bremse macht hinten immer noch unglaublichen Radau. Das ganze Rad vibriert; habe alles nochmals gecheckt. Hab' schon gedacht, ich hab' die Beläge verloren und Bremse mit den Kolben auf der Scheibe. Hoffentlich legt sich das bald. Gut ist, dass einem die Sparziergänger schon von Weitem hören...


----------



## amber (21. Januar 2009)

- Sattel gegen Specialized Rival getauscht.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (21. Januar 2009)

Kleiner Tip: Unten gibt es einen Edit-Button. 

Wegen deiner Radaubremse kannst du auch mal die Beläge ausbauen und die Kanten des Belages etwas brechen. Das bringt noch einiges, dabei kannst du die Beläge auch gleich auf Verglasung untersuchen. Falls dies sein sollte mit Schmirgelpapier (nicht zu grob) abziehen.


----------



## amber (21. Januar 2009)

Werd' mich hüten irgend etwas an der Bremse zu basteln! Schliesslich ist das Ding (Rad) nagelneu. Da warten wir mal schön ab was der Händler bei der nächsten Inspektion meint....


----------



## Schnegge (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann es sein, dass mit dem Ltd CC 2009 versucht wird, noch ein paar 2008er Rahmen los zu werden? Auf der Cube-Homepage gibt's kein Ltd CC. Ich kann's nur auf der h&s-Seite finden und dort hat's den alten Rahmen (auf dem Foto oben sieht es auch so aus). Der 2009 Ltd-Rahmen hat meines Erachtens in allen aktuellen Varianten im Gegensatz zum 2008er keine V-Brake-Aufnahmen, ein deutlich kürzeres Sattelrohr und ist für 100 statt 80mm Federweg ausgelegt. Die Winkel scheinen auch alle anders zu sein. Sollte ich hier falsch liegen, lass ich mich gerne eines bessern belehren.
Ist mir nur aufgefallen, weil ich für meine bessere Hälfte ein 2009er Ltd besorgt habe und ich gerade die neue Geometrie sehr gelungen finde. 

Also, die anfängliche Frage


			
				amber schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man für ein Bike eines Modelljahres einen eigenen Thread eröffnen?


lässt mich vermuten, dass dieser Umstand nicht umbedingt bekannt ist!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amber (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bin kein Cube Fachmann, aber die CC Modelle scheint es nie auf der Homepage zu geben. Es scheint da auch verschiedene Varianten zu geben. Ich habe mal bei einem i-Net-Händler einen Variante gefunden, die hatte einen LX Umwerfer. Vielleicht war das aber auch nur ein Schreibfehler, keine Ahnung. Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich jetzt ein 2008 oder 2009 Modell habe. Ist mir aber auch egal, da ich mit meiner Variante bisher sehr zufrieden bin.

Mit Sicherheit werden da einige Bauteile verbaut, die nicht mehr ganz aktuell bzw. bei denen bereits ein Nachfolger auf dem Markt existiert.


----------



## Schnegge (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo amber,

bitte nicht als Kritik an deine Kauf verstehen, is' garantiert ein gutes bike... Ich finde nur die Verkaufsmethode (habe gerde gesehen das es noch mehr Anbieter des Modells gibt) nicht in Ordnung. Wenn man einen Rahmen für eine Serie neu entwickelt und unter dem Namen dann ein Rad mit altem Rahmen als Sondermodell auf den Markt bringt, sollte man wenigstens darauf hinweisen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## HardtailOnly (22. Januar 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann es sein, dass mit dem Ltd CC 2009 versucht wird, noch ein paar 2008er Rahmen los zu werden? Auf der Cube-Homepage gibt's kein Ltd CC. Ich kann's nur auf der h&s-Seite finden und dort hat's den alten Rahmen (auf dem Foto oben sieht es auch so aus). Der 2009 Ltd-Rahmen hat meines Erachtens in allen aktuellen Varianten im Gegensatz zum 2008er keine V-Brake-Aufnahmen, ein deutlich kürzeres Sattelrohr und ist für 100 statt 80mm Federweg ausgelegt. Die Winkel scheinen auch alle anders zu sein. Sollte ich hier falsch liegen, lass ich mich gerne eines bessern belehren.
> Ist mir nur aufgefallen, weil ich für meine bessere Hälfte ein 2009er Ltd besorgt habe und ich gerade die neue Geometrie sehr gelungen finde.
> ...



Also mein Race 09 hat V-Brake Aufnahmen. Und die CCs gibt´s nie auf der Homepage, da es Messemodelle sind.

Gruß


----------



## amber (22. Januar 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo amber,
> 
> bitte nicht als Kritik an deine Kauf verstehen, is' garantiert ein gutes bike... Ich finde nur die Verkaufsmethode (habe gerde gesehen das es noch mehr Anbieter des Modells gibt) nicht in Ordnung. Wenn man einen Rahmen für eine Serie neu entwickelt und unter dem Namen dann ein Rad mit altem Rahmen als Sondermodell auf den Markt bringt, sollte man wenigstens darauf hinweisen.
> 
> ...



Ob die dem Bike zugeordnete Rahmenzeichnung korrekt ist, glaube ich nicht. An meinem 22" verläuft das obere Rahmenrohr bei weitem nicht so steil wie gezeichnet, sonder viel flacher.

Ich seh' es erst jetzt: der Rahmen auf der homepage von bike-discount ist ein AMS!


----------



## Schnegge (22. Januar 2009)

HardtailOnly schrieb:


> Also mein Race 09 hat V-Brake Aufnahmen. Gruß



Sicher?

Ltd Race 2008:





Ltd Race 2009:








HardtailOnly schrieb:


> Und die CCs gibt´s nie auf der Homepage, da es Messemodelle sind.



Wieder was gelernt! Ändert aber nichts am Rahmen...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## HardtailOnly (22. Januar 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Sicher?



Ja! Ganz sicher. Das untere Bild (von der Homepage) stimmt nicht 100%ig mit den tatsächlichen Bikes überein. Die Gabel sieht auch anders aus.


----------



## Schnegge (22. Januar 2009)

HardtailOnly schrieb:


> Ja! Ganz sicher. Das untere Bild (von der Homepage) stimmt nicht 100%ig mit den tatsächlichen Bikes überein. Die Gabel sieht auch anders aus.



Dann wurde scheinbar während des Modelljahres der Rahmen (und die Gabel ?) umgestellt  Die Lakierung und Ausstattung von deinem würde ich auch als 09er intepretieren. Wie gesagt die neuen Rahmen haben keine V-Brake-Aufbahmen und schöne, fast gerade Sitzstreben. Kann es denn sein, dass du dann auch nur 80mm Federweg hast?  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## HardtailOnly (22. Januar 2009)

Nein, ich habe 100mm. Mein Bike ist definitiv 09; Wurde von meinem Händler auf meinen Wunsch bestellt. Ich hab´s seit November. Ich glaube, die Bilder auf der Homepage sind am Computer erstellt worden, keine Fotos von wirklich existierenden Bikes.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## HardtailOnly (22. Januar 2009)

Ich meine natürlich am Computer nachbearbeitet und die Fotos stellen Modelle dar, wie sie vielleicht anfangs geplant waren, dann aber nicht 100%ig umgesetzt wurden. Sind ja auch nur Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Schnegge (22. Januar 2009)

Doch doch,

die Bilder auf der Homepage sehen genauso aus, wie der Rahmen vom 2Wochen alten Ltd, dass bei uns in der Garage steht... ich mach morgen mal Bilder! Waren es im November evtl. Vorserienmodelle (?)... Eigentlich is' es ja auch egal, fahren tuen s'e bestimmt alle gut und der Preis stimmt in der Regel auch. Aber ich hab seit fast 'ner Woche Grippe und Langeweile...  und ich find halt gerade den neuen schlichten Hinterbau so Klasse. Da war (bin) ich halt verwundert, dass aufeinmal 09er auftauchen, mit 'nem scheinbar älteren Rahmen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardtailOnly (22. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich dann auch überfragt. Stell bitte mal Bilder ein. Würde mich interessieren.

Gruß


----------



## amber (22. Januar 2009)

@hardtail, @schnegge

Jungs, ihr seit im falschen Thread! Hier soll es eigentlich nur um das CC Modell gehen. Übrigens hat mein LTD CC 2009 auch Bremsockel für V-Brakes.


----------



## Schnegge (23. Januar 2009)

amber schrieb:


> @hardtail, @schnegge
> 
> Jungs, ihr seit im falschen Thread! Hier soll es eigentlich nur um das CC Modell gehen. Übrigens hat mein LTD CC 2009 auch Bremsockel für V-Brakes.



Auf die Sache mit dem Rahmen bin ich ja erst durch die Bilder von deinem 09er CC gestoßen. Und wenn das CC 'nen anderen Rahmen wie die eigentlichen 09er Modelle hat...  ...dann hat das doch irgenwie mit dem 09er CC zu tuen  oder gehts hier nur um die restlichen Komponenten des Cube des Ltd CC 2009... Der Rahmen mit seiner Geometrie ist und bleibt das Herzstück eines jeden Bike-Models. Aber wenn man hier nicht über den Rahmen (da den ja auch andere Ltds haben) reden soll, dann doch lieber über die dem CC eigenen Laufräder, äh Bremsen... oder äh ne auch nich... komisch hab ich alles schon mal irgendwo gesehen... klär mich bitte mal auf über was man dann noch in so 'nem thread schreiben soll, wenn man nicht mal versuchen darf, raus zu bekommen welchen Rahmen das bike eigentlich hat  evtl. hats ja die gleiche Geo wie das 09er nur mit V-brake-Aufnahmen? 

Also hier noch die versprochenen Bilder eines 2009er nicht CC:



 

 

 

So und jetzt klinke ich mich hier als nicht CC Besitzer aus... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## amber (23. Januar 2009)

@ Schnegge. So hab' ich das nicht gemeint. Meine Idee war, einen Thread zu eröffnen, in dem sich CC 2009 Besitzer gegenseitig bei Problemen etc. helfen können. Jetzt über Geometriedaten, Marketingstrategien seitens Cube etc. zu diskutieren halte ich hier nicht für sinnvoll. Sorry.


----------



## Schnegge (23. Januar 2009)

Der thread sollte doch auch für Interessenten eines Ltd CC interessant sein, oder etwa nicht? Wenn ich mir was neues für's bike besorgen möchte, durchsuch ich zuerst immer das Forum nach evtl. Problemen oder sonstigen interessanten Eigenschaften meines Wunschproduktes...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## amber (25. Januar 2009)

Gestern hat mich die Bremse hinten doch mal neugierig gemacht: jetzt habe ich beide mal ausgebaut (vorne und hinten). Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind vorne Sintermetall- und hinten Halbmetallbeläge verbaut. http://www.hajos-sport.de/hayes/ersatzteile.html
Sehen genauso aus, wie im vorher gehenden Link. Ist das üblich, dass man zwei verschiedene Belagtypen fährt? Oder ist die kupferfarbige die Sintermetallne? Wer kennt sich aus?


----------



## Tom2506 (28. Januar 2009)

Also mein neues LTD CC 09 steht beim Händler weil ich mir die dumme Fußzehe gebrochen habe ... halte es kaum noch aus endlich los zu biken
Lg

Ich hoffe nur meine Hinterrad bremse macht keine solchen Zicken...


----------



## Vinc-Black (28. Januar 2009)

Das Teil ist eine super Rakete!   Hab meins jetzt seid nem Monat in Besitz und habe es schon ausgiebig getestet in Matsch und Schnee. Einfach geil das Teil!


----------



## ratko (29. Januar 2009)

@Schnegge

Ähnliche Diskussionen gab es letztes Jahr auch. Mein letztes Rad war ein  ltd cc 2008er (damals in schwarz) und ich wollte auch unbedingt wissen, worin der Unterschied zu anderen LTD Modellen lag. Schließlich gab es auf der Homepage keine Angaben, da es wohl bei Messemodellen so üblich ist. Nachdem ich hier im Forum keine Antwort bekam, habe ich direkt eine Nachricht an Cube geschrieben. Man hat mir damals geantwortet, dass es sich bei ltd cc Modellen um Acid Rahmen mit besserer Ausstattung handelt (Bremsen, Schaltkomponenten). Der Unterschied zwischen einem Acid und einem LTD Rahmen liegt darin, dass Acid single butted, während ein normaler ltd Rahmen double butted ist und zugleich eine höherwertigere Lackierung hat. Somit entpricht das ltd cc der Acid Geometrie, hat eine schlechtere Lackqualität und ist lediglich single butted. Allerdings haben cc Modelle in der Regel eine höherwertigere Ausstattung als die restlichen LTD Modelle oder zumindest eine XT Kurbel. Im Großen und Ganzen ist es aber ein tolles Rad und die Acid Geometrie hat mir damals auch sehr zugesagt. Mittlerweile fahre ich ein Fully, da ich Rückenprobleme hab.

@Amber

Die Tatsache, dass Du diesen Thread aufgemacht hast, gibt Dir nicht das Recht das Themengebiet nach Deinem Gusto einzuschränken. Ich sehe nicht ein, warum hier nicht über die Rahmengeometrie des ltd cc diskutiert werden soll.


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (29. Januar 2009)

@ ratko

ich hatte das Thema schon per pm mit HardtailOnly weiter diskutiert. Es gab diverse Aussagen von HardtailOnly's Händler, welche ich nicht ganz glauben konnte. Daher habe ich cube direkt angeschrieben und folgende Antwort per e-mail erhalten:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ***,
> im höheren Preissegment hat sich die Scheibenbremse als Standard etabliert. Deshalb verzichten wir ganz auf die Sockel. Was technisch wie optisch auch Vorteile bringt. Auch im mittleren Segment hält die Scheibenbremse mehr und mehr Einzug. So dass wir auch hier verschiedene Versionen anbieten. Dies müssen Sie vor dem Kauf mit Ihrem Händler durchsprechen, um den richtigen Rahmen zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruß Andreas ***
> ...



Wieso es die verschiedenen Versionen gibt, ist damit noch immer nicht klar. Ich habe da so 'ne Vermutung... aber die behalte ich mal lieber für mich . Aber der e-mail nach gibt es alle Ltds auch ohne V-brake Aufnahmen. Und cube sagt ja selbst, dass der Rhamen ohne diese der "technisch" wie optisch bessere ist.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## HaumPete (12. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute,

bin persönlich noch sehr unerfahren was MTB's betrifft und werde mir in Kürze mein erstes kaufen.
Vorerst fiel meine Wahl auf das Ltd Race, doch heute im Fahrradgeschäft meines vertrauens meinte der Verkäufer, dass sie eben noch das ltd cc haben, das eine enorm bessere Ausstattung für lediglich 100 Aufpreis (minus Prozente) hat.
Leider haben sich die Beiträge hier hauptsächlich um den Rahmen gedreht, drum mal die Frage: 
Taugt das cc was?
Wo liegen die Nachteile?

Würde das MTB hauptsächlich für die Alpen verwenden, jedoch keine "krassen" Singletrails verwenden. 

Viele Grüße, Peter


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

wie schonmal irgendwo gelesen. die "cc" variante ist die messeausstattung. 

ausstattung kann der händler evtl geändert haben. 

hast du ne teileliste?


----------



## HaumPete (12. Februar 2009)

Hab folgende Liste:
XT an
-Schalter am Lenker
-Kurbeln / Innenlager
-Schaltwerk + Umwerfer
-XT Naben

Bremse: Stroker Trail

Gabel: Rock Shox, Reba SL

Denke nicht dass die was verändert haben...


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

joah xt gruppe für den aufpreis geht in ordnung (zumindest für mich).

zur bremse kann ich aber garnichts sagen...


----------



## HaumPete (12. Februar 2009)

Welche Rahmengröße sollte ich (180cm) wählen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

da hilft ne probefahrt. und nur ne probefahrt.

manche fahren lieber nen kleinen wenigen rahmen, manche lieber nen großen...

ich steige jetzt vom 20" hardtail auf nen 18" fully um (bin 186cm).


----------



## HaumPete (12. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Fahrradexperte. Auf was sollte ich speziell achten?
Werde wohl kaum nen Berg bei der Probefahrt ansteuern können...


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

du sollst dich wohlfühlen 

tippe jetzt mal für dich auf 18". der sattel sollte soweit rausgezogen sein, dass du die beine ganz durchstrecken kannst, wenn du mit der ferse auf dem pedal stehst.


----------



## HaumPete (12. Februar 2009)

danke für den Tipp. Mal schaun wohin das ganze führt


----------



## amber (12. Februar 2009)

HaumPete schrieb:


> danke für den Tipp. Mal schaun wohin das ganze führt



Also ich bin 1,89 m und fahre einen 22" Rahmen. Das Oberrohr ist verdammt hoch... Also Trails fahren sich mit meinem alten 20" zehnmal besser. Aber auf längere Touren ist der größere Gold wert. Man muss da wohl Kompromisse eingehen...


----------



## Vinc-Black (13. Februar 2009)

Tag auch. Die Ausstattung an dem Bike geht schon in Ordnung, hat mich zumindest voll überzeugt und bis jetzt (3 Mon) gibts nix zu meckern. 
Geh in den Radladen mach ne Probefahrt und die wird dich überzeugen, so wars bei mir zumindest, wollte auch erst das Race haben.
Wegen der Rahmengröße hast du doch einen kompetenten Radhändler, der wird dich da schon beraten.
Wie gesagt, es geht nix über ne Probefahrt.


----------



## Tom2506 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute also ich bin von und mit dem Bike auch total begeistert ist super schön und macht alles mit  habe es zwar erst eine Woche aber bin letztes Wochenende schon 200km damit gefahren einfach Hammer die Bremsen sind auch gut wenn man bedenkt das sie erst 40-50% ihrer vollen Leistung entfacht haben...
Also ich bin 185cm und habe einen 20Zoll Rahmen passt perfekt aber ganz genau wird dir das der Händler erklären und zeigen können wir sehen ja hier nicht ob du lange oder kurze Beine hast 
Lg Tom


----------



## zionexpress (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo, stehe vor der Entscheidung LTD CC 2009 oder LTD RACE 2009 in blau...

*Vorteil CC Modell (999â¬):*

-komplette XT-Austattung

*Vorteil LTD-Race-Modell (1099â¬):*

-Formula Oro K18
-Rahmen Double Butted und pulverbeschichtet

Ansonsten sind beide fast gleich...

Mein HÃ¤ndler der ja eigentlich zum teueren Modell neigen mÃ¼sste, empfiehlt mir das CC-Modell wegen der hochwertigeren XT-Austattung.

*WAS MEINT IHR?*


----------



## acid-driver (16. Februar 2009)

lies mal bitte ab post 38...


----------



## zionexpress (16. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> lies mal bitte ab post 38...




Ist schon klar, habe ich auch. Trotzdem interessieren mich mehr Meinungen. Was ist wichtiger die Formula Oro und die Rahmenqualität, oder die XT-Ausstattung? So ganz klar wird es in diesem Thread auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinc-Black (17. Februar 2009)

Die Frage ist ja eigentlich ob du nen großen Unterschied bemerkst oder hast, wenn der Rahmen Aluminium Lite oder Aluminium Super Lite ist?
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. 
Die cc Ausstattung im Komplettpaket ist meiner Meinung nach besser als am Race.


----------



## amber (17. Februar 2009)

Der pulverbeschichtete Rahmen ist natürlich höherwertig und auch minimal leichter. Grundsätzlich hast du auf beide Rahmen 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Vinc-Black (17. Februar 2009)

Der wird wohl nur etwas leichter sein, pulverbeschichtet sind die beide und RFR ist auch bei beiden gegeben. 
So what:......................


----------



## amber (17. Februar 2009)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> Der wird wohl nur etwas leichter sein, pulverbeschichtet sind die beide und RFR ist auch bei beiden gegeben.
> So what:......................


 
Nein, der Rahmen des CC ist lackiert!


----------



## Vinc-Black (17. Februar 2009)

wenn powder coated drauf steht ist der meines Wissens nach Pulverbeschichtet! oder nicht?


----------



## powerbar__ (17. Februar 2009)

amber schrieb:


> Nein, der Rahmen des CC ist lackiert!



Nur mal so als Info an Alle:
Wir haben letztes Jahr beim 08er Modell rausgefunden und wohl inoffiziell von Cube auch bestätigt bekommen: Das CC kann aus verschiedenen Rahmen aufgebaut werden, je nach Nachfrage und Verfügbarkeit!

Wir hatten Bilder von CCs, die einen Acid Rahmen hatten (Single Butted Aufkleber, Geometrie, Gewicht) und Race Rahmen (Double Butted Aufkleber, Geometrie, Gewicht).

Desweiteren können die CCs unabhängig vom Grundrahmen lackiert oder gepulvert sein (auch wenn das 08 glaub ich nicht vorgekommen ist).

Daher sollten hier einige ihre Aussagen etwas überdenken, schließlich können ausnahmsweise mal alle Recht haben: die, die meinen einen Race Rahmen zu haben, genauso wie die, die einen Acid Rahmen haben!

Unabhängig davon habt ihr alle bestimmt ein super Bike und ich wünsche viel Spaß mit ihm, unabhängig von Rahmen und Beschichtung!


----------



## amber (17. Februar 2009)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> wenn powder coated drauf steht ist der meines Wissens nach Pulverbeschichtet! oder nicht?


 
Ja, schon. Aber normalerweise ist die Oberfläche eines pulverbeschichteten Rahmens nicht ganz glatt, sondern leicht so körnig. Wie die schwarzen Rahmen, die gerade so in Mode sind. Also mein Rahmen ist ganz ganz glatt. Daher denke ich, dass dieser einfach nur lackiert ist.


----------



## Vinc-Black (17. Februar 2009)

Die lustige Diskussion hat doch grade erst angefangen. 
Dass das Bike top ist, da brauchen wir nicht drüber reden, hab mir schließlich selbst eines geholt.
Weiterhin kann ich nur die Informationen wiedergeben die mir mein Bike geben, alles andere ist wilde Spekulation von mehr oder weniger informierten Leuten.


----------



## bikerspoint (17. Februar 2009)

aktuell haben wir das 2009er LTD CC hier lagernd in 16, 18 und 20".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kail (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

folgende Antwort habe ich vor 3 Wochen von Cube, auf die Frage der
Unterschiede bei den Rahmen Race und CC, erhalten:

"Sehr geehrter *****,
bei dem LTD Race handelt es sich um einen doppelt konifiziertem
Rahmen, bei den CC ist dies nur einfach!
Beide sind aus 7005er Alu und haben eine identische Geometrie."

Gruß Kail


----------



## r19andre (17. Februar 2009)

Nabend,

wenn ihr euch die Räder mal im Laden anschaut, werdet ihr es sofort sehen. Allein der komplette Hinterbau ist anders verarbeitet. Die Ausfallenden sind stabiler und vor allem ... rot 

Grüße
Andre


----------



## zionexpress (18. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Antworten.

Beide Modelle sind unbestritten klasse, Cube macht es da einem nicht einfach. Habe mich nun allerdings doch, aus dem Bauch herraus, für das Race in blau entschieden.  

- Der Rahmen des CC entspricht dem des Acid und unterscheidet sich minimal in der Geometrie (Race Rahmen etwas länger, daher etwas "sportlichere" Sitzhaltung), er ist einfach konifiziert (Race zweifach, dadurch etwas leichter, was für mich aber sicherlich nicht maßgeblich ist) und er ist nicht pulverbeschichtet

- Die Formula Oro sagt mir eher zu, wobei die Hayes sicherlich nicht schlechter ist. Da scheiden sich die Geister.

- Der Federweg der Reba beträgt beim Race 100mm statt 80mm, ob das ein Vorteil für mich ist... abwarten!

- Der wirklich große Unterschied ist die XT-Ausstattung des CC. Die Kurbel ist hier das Sahnestück, die SLX des Race aber auch keine schlechte. Die Shifter tauscht mein Händler kostenlos gegen die des CC aus. Die Naben des Race sind zwar auch keine XT, aber ob sie sooo viel schlechter sind wage ich zu bezweifeln

Die Entscheidung fiel mir schwer und war wie gesagt aus dem Bauch herraus, wobei ich glaube dass sich das Race bei Bedarf leichter wiederverkaufen lässt. Reine Geschmackssache!

Lieferzeit ist leider erst KW 15. Hoffe dass ich bis dahin keine Bauchschmerzen bekomme... 

Allseits gute Fahrt!


----------



## acid-driver (18. Februar 2009)

zionexpress schrieb:


> Lieferzeit ist leider erst KW 15. Hoffe dass ich bis dahin keine Bauchschmerzen bekomme...



ich bekomme von meinem händler auch jeden tag unterschiedliche informationen...

freitag war der rahmen verschickt, heute haben die den auf einmal nicht mehr auf lager...

komisch, komisch...


----------



## r19andre (18. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich bekomme von meinem händler auch jeden tag unterschiedliche informationen...
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## zionexpress (18. Februar 2009)

Mein Händler sagt es wäre speziell bei der 20"-Version so. Verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich... Das sind fast 2 Monate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (19. Februar 2009)

rahmen ist jetzt definitiv nicht mehr auf lager...

ams pro bekommen die erst ende märz :/ wollte mir anstelle ein fritzz verkaufen


----------



## torontrini (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

mein Bruder hat sich auch das CC-Hardtail gekauft. Ist vollauf zufrieden, bis auf das doch recht häufige Steigen bei stärkerer Steigung. Ich glaub ich bin auf dem Reaction noch nie gestiegen, egal wie steil - schon ziemlich doof. Hat da jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen beim CC?


----------



## buri3000 (18. März 2009)

ratko schrieb:


> @Schnegge
> 
> Ähnliche Diskussionen gab es letztes Jahr auch. Mein letztes Rad war ein  ltd cc 2008er (damals in schwarz) und ich wollte auch unbedingt wissen, worin der Unterschied zu anderen LTD Modellen lag.
> Gruß



Soweit ich weiß, so hat es mir mein Händler erklärt ist das LTD CC auf Basis vom ACID nicht vom LTD nur mit der kompletten XT-Ausstattung.

Ich warte auch schon lange auf mein CC. Soll nächste Woche beim Händler stehen.... 
gruß buri


----------



## LTD_CC (18. März 2009)

Gute Wahl, ich habe es auch nicht bereut! Die Ausstattung ist einfach durchdachter mit komplett XT, auch wenn das Race mit der Zweifarbenlackierung etwas zackiger aussieht. Vom Fahren her ist das CC sehr geil...
Mein Händler hatte das Teil zum Glück fertig da, ich würde verrückt werden, wenn ich noch warten müsste.


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (18. März 2009)

Mußte nur 3 Wochen auf mein CC-Bike warten und bin voll zufrieden!








JUST FOR FUN


----------



## Tom2506 (18. März 2009)

torontrini schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Bruder hat sich auch das CC-Hardtail gekauft. Ist vollauf zufrieden, bis auf das doch recht häufige Steigen bei stärkerer Steigung. Ich glaub ich bin auf dem Reaction noch nie gestiegen, egal wie steil - schon ziemlich doof. Hat da jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen beim CC?


 

Was macht dein Bruder??? Ich bin heute eine 12% Steigung gefahren war zum Glück nicht all zu lang ;-)) aber mein Bock blieb brav und anständig am Boden...


----------



## donald68 (21. März 2009)

Hallo erst mal, 

habe heute mein CC bekommen, war auch auf Lager für 1000. Zum Thema singel oder double butted, meins ist double, hänge mal ein Bild mit rein. Mein Händler meinte zwar es sein Pulverbeschichtet was ich aber nicht glaube da nichts auf dem Rahmen steht. 
Ansonsten ist das Rad OK, meine Bremse singt auch im Wiegetritt wenn ich nach links ausfalle.  Bremsen sind zwar nicht mit einer XT zu vergleichen aber bei dem Preis kann man ja nicht alles haben. Die Gabel, so finde ich, ist nicht für hartes off Road Gelände geeignet da sie mit 80mm sehr kurz ist. Ich will das Bike eh nur für leichte Schotterwege uns Asphalt nutzen, also zum km reißen.


----------



## zionexpress (22. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte gestern die Möglichkeit das CC 40km lang zu testen. Persönlich warte ich ja noch bis KW 14 auf mein LTD RACE.

*Mein Fazit:*

Für den günstigen Preis bekommt man ein klasse Bike mit toller Ausstattung.

Der Rahmen ist absolut identisch mit dem von meinem Acid, solide und steif, aber eben nur single butted. Ein kleiner Pickel im Lack trübt den Gesamteindruck nur minimal. Ansonsten ist das Bike sehr schick, ich wurde oft darauf angesprochen.

Was soll man zur XT-Ausstattung großartig sagen? Sie ist tausendfach bewährt und gibt keinen Anlass zur Kritik. Die Schalthebel sind "knackig", Kurbel und Naben hochwertig. 

Die Hayes Bremsen packen gut zu und sind fein dosierbar. Konnte keine Schwächen erkennen. Erfreulich: Im Gegensatz zu meinen Hayes nine am Acid, waren diese während der Fahrt geräuschlos. Kein singen, schleifen und scheppern. 

Die Federgabel ist solide, aber für meinen Geschmack sind 80mm Federweg zu kurz. Bei einem einfachen Trail stießen sie an ihre Grenzen, wobei ich aber auch nicht der leichteste Fahrer bin.

Mit dem Sattel habe ich 24h später immer noch so meine Probleme... Wusste gar nicht, das A****backen anschwellen und verhärten können... 

Wer sich für dieses Bike entscheidet, bekommt für sein Geld mehr als er normal erwarten kann.

Allseits gute Fahrt!

Christoph


----------



## donald68 (23. März 2009)

@zionexpress

Wie schon hier erwähnt wurde gibt es den Rahmen in verschiedenen Ausführungen, hier hilft ein Blick auf das Schild im Rahmen ob single oder double, meiner ist z.b. double.

Bei der Feder kannst ja noch was Luft nachpumpen bzw. unten rechts die Austauchgeschwindigkeit (Trägheit) verändern. Ich hatte anfangs das gleiche Problem, jetzt ist ruhe.

Bin dieses Wochenende 150Km damit gefahren, muss sagen es fährt gut die Berge hoch, habe einen Kollegen der mich sonst immer abhängt diesmal hinter mir gelassen obwohl das CC 200g schwerer als mein Glide ES.

Das Bike macht Spaß ist aber nicht wirklich was für hartes offroad, ein ideales Zweitbike zum Kilometer machen


----------



## donald68 (25. März 2009)

Nun mal das Rahmenschild bezüglich dem double butted


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donald68 (25. März 2009)




----------



## kommat (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich spiele auch gerade mit der Überlegung mir einen LTD CC Rahmen zu holen, da mein älterer LTD rahmen einfach zu klein ist.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen, die Geometrie soll sich ja zu den anderen LTDs unterscheiden, könnte die LTD CC Besitzer mir bitte einen Gefallen machen und die Steuerrohrlänge bei dem Rahmen nachmessen und mit der Rahmengröße hier reinschreiben?

Gruß und Dank,
kommat


----------



## theD0992 (16. April 2009)

kommat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele auch gerade mit der Überlegung mir einen LTD CC Rahmen zu holen, da mein älterer LTD rahmen einfach zu klein ist.
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier nach, da ist der Rahmen vermasst:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a11022/ltd-cc-2009.html



powerbar schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Info an Alle:
> Wir haben letztes Jahr beim 08er Modell rausgefunden und wohl inoffiziell von Cube auch bestätigt bekommen: Das CC kann aus verschiedenen Rahmen aufgebaut werden, je nach Nachfrage und Verfügbarkeit!
> 
> Wir hatten Bilder von CCs, die einen Acid Rahmen hatten (Single Butted Aufkleber, Geometrie, Gewicht) und Race Rahmen (Double Butted Aufkleber, Geometrie, Gewicht).
> ...



Da anscheinend verschiedene Rahmen bei den LTD CC 2009 verbaut wurden - ist das Gewicht immer etwa das gleiche?
Habe von total 11.8 kg beim kleinsten Rahmen gelesen und das ist schon relativ viel. 
Schwanke eben noch zwischen dem Reaction K18 (10.9 kg), dem Reaction K24 (10.2 kg) und dem LTD CC 2009... 

mfg


----------



## Kurti1303 (24. April 2009)

zionexpress schrieb:


> Hallo, stehe vor der Entscheidung LTD CC 2009 oder LTD RACE 2009 in blau...
> 
> *Vorteil CC Modell (999):*
> 
> ...


 
Hi kurze Frage, abgesehen von der Pulverbeschichtung sind doch beide Rahmen Identisch oder? Ein bekannter von mir will sich dass LTD CC Kaufen und ist irgendwie der meinung, dass das CC einen anderen "billigen Rahmen" hat und ist daher skeptisch. Könnt Ihr mir dazu was sagen?

Grüße
Kurti1303


----------



## fcb-hostis (21. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,

da mir gestern jemand mein 2008er Messemodell gestohlen hat, bin ich jetzt wieder auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad.
Prinzipiell war ich zufrieden, einzig das Klirren der K18 hat mich genervt und so tendiere ich auch nun wieder zu einem Cube Messemodell.

2008er und 2009er sind sich ja recht ähnlich, welches der Beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Würde es sich lohnen für das 2009er mehr bzw. u.U. für das 2008er genauso viel wie für das Aktuelle zu zahlen?
Für anderweitige Vorschläge wäre ich ebenfalls offen ;-)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Juuro (31. Mai 2009)

Nur mal zur Sicherheit:

Das CC hat schon auch so nen "Schalter" am Lenker mit dem man die Federgabel feststellen kann, oder? Das ist doch das was in der Beschreibung der 80 mm Reba als Poplock bezeichnet wird, richtig? Auf den Bildern ist der Schalter nämlich nicht zu erkennen!

Noch was zur Federgabel:
Eigentlich wollte ich ein LTD Race kaufen, nu gibts das aber nimmer. Jetzt könnte ich ein LTD CC kaufen. Aber dessen Federgabel hat nur 80 mm Federweg. Bei was merke ich den Unterschied? Wann brauche ich 100 mm Federweg. Sonst ist die Gabel des CC ja aus der selben Gabel-Serie wie die des Race.


----------



## LTD_CC (31. Mai 2009)

Jupp, der Poplock Hebel ist defenitiv Serie an der Reba Gabel. Ist also immer dran.
Wegen dem Federweg: mein Händler sagte das kann man relativ einfach umbauen. Hat sich das bei meinem Fahrrad dann aber erspart indem er mir eine Reba Race mit U-Turn (Einstellung des Federweges) eingebaut hat... Ich kann von 85-120mm einstellen. Fahr meist mit mittlerem Federweg, also ca. 100mm. Die niedrigste Einstellungen nehme ich dann bei lägeren Bergfahrten.


----------



## Juuro (1. Juni 2009)

Hm was ist unter umbauen zu verstehen? Die Gabel umbauen? :-/

Mir ist noch aufgefallen dass es ja vielleicht ein Vorteil sein könnte, dass ich relativ leicht bin. Mit nur guten 60 kg sollte ich die Federgabel ja eigentlich eh nicht so sehr beanspruchen, oder?


----------



## jaguarough (3. Juni 2009)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RunningPumi (3. Juni 2009)

Hi,

whow, 1.199,00 EUR, das ist viel zu teuer. Der Preis sollte deutlich unter 1 kEUR liegen.

Die Rahmengröße ist ein heikles Thema und nicht Hardtail-spezifisch - zum einen gibt es die Rahmenhöhe, die eigentlich an die Schrittlänge angeglichen sein sollte und zum anderen der Abstand Sattel-Lenker, der wiederum von Armlänge und Körpergröße sowie Fahrstil (Touren, Rennen, ...) abhängig ist. An letzteren läßt sich durch Anpassung des Vorbaus ein wenig schrauben, aber eventuell verändert sich das Fahrverhalten negativ. Es hilft nichts, Du mußt Probefahren und -fühlen.

Ein guter Händler stellt es Dir für eine Probefahrt korrekt ein, dann kannst Du definitiv feststellen, ob es für Dich geeignet ist oder nicht.

Viel Erfolg beim Einkauf,
Patrick


----------



## jaguarough (3. Juni 2009)

-


----------



## crisu023 (3. Juni 2009)

also ich hol mir mein cube ltd 2009 am freitag beim händler ab.
mein kumpel hat das vorjahres modell, wleches ich schon oft gefahren bin und ich deshalb beim 2009 zugeschlagen hab.

auf meinem rahmen steht nix von cc, cube ltd und aus.
weisse hayes stroke bremsen verbaut, komplette xt austattung, alexrims, weisse reba race mit 100mm, weiss,rot,schwarzer scape sattel.
easton e30 sachen verbaut, wobei ich den e30 lenker durch ne gekröpftere riser ersetzen lies, ebenso lies ich die reifen tauschen.

da waren vo nn und hi rr oben. ich krieg conti supersonic in 2.4 raufgeschnallt.

bei meinem händler wird das als cube ltd sonderaustattung marathon verkauft. das bike geht weg wie die warmen semmeln.

preis leistung stimmt!

der cc rahmen was ich hier in weiss gesehn habe, is es bei meinem sicher nicht. den bei meinem geht die stange ganz anders runter, schräger eigentlich!

ach ja meines is mattschwarz!


----------



## Juuro (3. Juni 2009)

@jaguarough:
Hi! Woher kommst du denn? Der HÃ¤ndler (in TÃ¼bingen) bei dem ich gestern mein CC in 20" gekauft hab hatte noch ein LTD CC in 18" da. Kostet 1099â¬.

@ RunningPumi:
Unter 1000â¬? Wo gibts denn CCs fÃ¼r unter 1000â¬? Ich hab die bisher immernur fÃ¼r 1099â¬ oder 1199â¬ gesehen!


----------



## CougarAB (3. Juni 2009)

1199 ist in D wohl der übliche Preis.

Hat meins auch gekostet, hab aber noch Ausstattung im wert von 65 dazu geschenkt bekommen.

Bin auch vollauf zufrieden mit dem Rad.


----------



## jaguarough (3. Juni 2009)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaguarough (3. Juni 2009)

-


----------



## jaguarough (4. Juni 2009)

-


----------



## dj_germanny (4. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub ich hab einen ganz guten Preis bekommen.  Mein ltd CC 2009 hat â¬ 999 gekostet.  DafÃ¼r gabs nur noch ne Trinkflasche und KettenÃ¶l dazu 
Ich hab meins seit Feb und dÃ¼se damit ca. 2 mal die Woche durch den Schwarzwald.  Nach einem kleinen aber feinen Abgang Ã¼ber den Lenker hab ich jetzt eine erste fette Schramme im Rahmen. Also besonders WiderstandsfÃ¤hig schein meine Lackierung nicht zu sein.  Aber das ist ja auch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und kein Museumsobjekt.


----------



## crisu023 (4. Juni 2009)

@ hasan!

gratuliere zu deinem schönen würfel ;-), ichhol mir meins auch morgen ab.
aber glaubst du das dein bike in irgendeiner weise für dich spürbar schlechter is weil es nicht handcraftet doublebuttet bzw. nur handcraftet ist?

mach dir da keine sorgen, cube baut super räder und du wirst da keinen unterschied merken.

was hast du denn für ne gabel, 80 oder 100mm federweg?

wie gesagt ich hol meines morgen ab, werd dann auch fotos hier reinstellen. aber ob es handcraftet doublebuttet oder nur handcraftet is, is mir völlig schnurz 

wir wollen ja nicht pingelig werden

viel spass beim treten! berg heil


----------



## CougarAB (4. Juni 2009)

Jupp, gratuliere. Wirst sicher deinen Spaß haben mit dem neuen Bike.

Ich hab meines Gestern das erste mal richtig ausgeführt: 





War nur nicht schlammig, ansonsten hab ich schon so ein paar Trails durchgetestet


----------



## mietek65 (5. Juni 2009)

Guten abend.Ich bin neu bei MTB-News,gut das so gute Forum gibts-Danke.Vor zwei wochen habe ich auch den LTD-CC gekauft für 1099,ich wohne in Hagen nah am Dortmund.Bei uns gibts ein händler -Cycle Klein,der bietet den so billig.Ich bin seehr zufrieden mit dem LTD-CC,super austattung,gute geometrie-passt alles.Ich kan den nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## alu-xb (5. Juni 2009)

na ich scheine ja heute wirklich ein schnäppchen gemacht zu haben...
habe ein schwarzes cc mit kompletter xt und oro k18 für 960 bekommen.


----------



## Cortezsi (6. Juni 2009)

alu-xb schrieb:


> na ich scheine ja heute wirklich ein schnäppchen gemacht zu haben...
> habe ein schwarzes cc mit kompletter xt und oro k18 für 960 bekommen.



Dürfte ja wohl auch das Vorjahresmodell sein.
Ich sehe da die alten K18-Bremsscheiben und der Knubbel an der hinteren Strebe ist eine V-Brake-Aufnahme oder?

Welche Gabel ist verbaut?


----------



## crisu023 (6. Juni 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Dürfte ja wohl auch das Vorjahresmodell sein.
> Ich sehe da die alten K18-Bremsscheiben und der Knubbel an der hinteren Strebe ist eine V-Brake-Aufnahme oder?
> 
> Welche Gabel ist verbaut?



das bike ist mit sicherheit das 2008 modell, genau das gleiche fährt mein kumpel.

is aber ein superradl.


----------



## alu-xb (6. Juni 2009)

ne reba sl aber mal ne andere frage was soll an der k18 08 schlechter bzw überhaupt ander sein als an der 09 ?


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die_Allianz (6. Juni 2009)

ja das ist das 08er Modell. Fahre ich auch und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.

- Pedale: finde nur ich die Pedale ******* und rutschig, oder ist das einfach Billigschrott, der als Wegwerf-Grundausstattung dran ist, damit man das Bike aus dem Laden fahren kann?

- ich bin mit dem Sattel noch nicht richtig warm geworden, kann aber nicht beurteilen, ob mein Arsch oder der Sattel daran schuld ist. Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie ich einen neuen finden sollte, der besser passt; in einen laden gehen und Sättel an den Arsch halten? kommt auch strange. Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## alu-xb (6. Juni 2009)

ja da haben wir die selben probleme.
ich finde das rad auch nur geil! klein wendig bissige bremsen etc etc.
ABER die pedalen sind wirklich der letzte mist.
schwer wie du schon sagst rutschig ohne ende und ganz böse zacken sind dran die sich prima in die wade rammen wenn man mal fallen sollte.

der sattel ist soweit so ok. wird ggf durch einen leichteren ersetzt.

was mich jetzt noch interessiert ist der unterschied zwischen o8 und o9 orok18...


----------



## Rollwiderstand (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

für wen es interessant ist:
Ich war eben in Bonn beim H&S. Die verkaufen dort das aktuelle LTD CC für 899 ! Haben auch noch so einige da gehabt.


----------



## crisu023 (6. Juni 2009)

Rollwiderstand schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für wen es interessant ist:
> Ich war eben in Bonn beim H&S. Die verkaufen dort das aktuelle LTD CC für 899 ! Haben auch noch so einige da gehabt.



bj 2009? xt austattung, oros, usw?
schon verdammt billig.

cc is jetz das messemodell oder wie?


----------



## Rollwiderstand (6. Juni 2009)

Ja, das reguläre LTC CC in weiss, mit XT komplett, Hayes Stroker Ryde, Easton Parts etc. pp., wie es hier im Thread auch schon auf ein paar Pics zu sehen ist.


----------



## crisu023 (6. Juni 2009)

Rollwiderstand schrieb:


> Ja, das reguläre LTC CC in weiss, mit XT komplett, Hayes Stroker Ryde, Easton Parts etc. pp., wie es hier im Thread auch schon auf ein paar Pics zu sehen ist.



das is ein klasse preis.  und weiss is sowieso porno 

weiss jemand wie man ne hayes stroker trail nachstellt?
bin neuling auf dem gebiet der scheibenbremsen!

ich brauch mehr druck am hebel, muss viel zuviel vo. ziehn damit die endlich greift.

hinten is es super, beisst kräftig zu.


----------



## RunningPumi (6. Juni 2009)

crisu023 schrieb:


> bj 2009? xt austattung, oros, usw?
> schon verdammt billig.
> 
> cc is jetz das messemodell oder wie?



Genau in dieser Ausstattung habe ich es für diesen Preis beim besagten Händler im März erstanden! Dazu gab es noch eine Tüte Zubehör für den halben Preis bei Selbstmontage. H&S macht wirklich gute Preise und wenn man an die richtige Verkäuferin gerät, auch eine gute Beratung ;-).

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## acid-driver (6. Juni 2009)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> ...Verkäuferin...




AHA


----------



## donald68 (19. Juni 2009)

Soderle endlich Ruhe mit Bremsen,

da mir das Pfeifen der Bremse auf die ...... gegangen ist habe ich die Beläge gegen Beläge von Swiss Stop getauscht und siehe da es ist endlich ruhe. Im Moment schleift das Rad noch leicht da die Beläge sehr dick sind aber das wird von Tag zu Tag weniger. Auf jeden Fall greifen die wie sau und ruhe jetzt surrt nur noch der Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan82 (19. Juni 2009)

donald68 schrieb:


> Soderle endlich Ruhe mit Bremsen,
> 
> da mir das Pfeifen der Bremse auf die ...... gegangen ist habe ich die Beläge gegen Beläge von Swiss Stop getauscht und siehe da es ist endlich ruhe. Im Moment schleift das Rad noch leicht da die Beläge sehr dick sind aber das wird von Tag zu Tag weniger. Auf jeden Fall greifen die wie sau und ruhe jetzt surrt nur noch der Reifen.


 

Hi Donald habe auch das Problem mit den Bremsen.... Wo haste denn die neuen Beläge her und was kosten die?


----------



## donald68 (22. Juni 2009)

Stefan82 schrieb:


> Hi Donald habe auch das Problem mit den Bremsen.... Wo haste denn die neuen Beläge her und was kosten die?


 
Ich habe die bei cyclebasar bestellt

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Bremsen-Z...-Stop-Disc-24-Scheibenbremsbelaege::3621.html
Finde ein guter Onlineladen, bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gehabt, guter Service


----------



## DNBandit (25. Juni 2009)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Genau in dieser Ausstattung habe ich es für diesen Preis beim besagten Händler im März erstanden! Dazu gab es noch eine Tüte Zubehör für den halben Preis bei Selbstmontage. H&S macht wirklich gute Preise und wenn man an die richtige Verkäuferin gerät, auch eine gute Beratung ;-).
> 
> Gruß
> Patrick


 
Ich auch.Habe sogar auch noch für über 80Euronen Zubehör für Lau dazubekommen...


----------



## donald68 (29. Juni 2009)

DNBandit schrieb:


> Ich auch.Habe sogar auch noch für über 80Euronen Zubehör für Lau dazubekommen...


 

Naja, bei der Marge kann er das ja machen , wenn ich bedenke das ich meins für 999 bekommen habe und das ohne Nachlass.


----------



## Stefan82 (29. Juni 2009)

Danke Donald für den Link mit den Bremsbelägen...

Also ich hab für meins 1.050 bezahlt und kein Zubehör o.ä. bekommen...
Sind ja teilweise schon krasse Unterschiede...


----------



## donald68 (30. Juni 2009)

Stefan82 schrieb:


> Also ich hab für meins 1.050 bezahlt und kein Zubehör o.ä. bekommen...
> Sind ja teilweise schon krasse Unterschiede...


 

Ja das stimmt, liegt wohl daran das es ein "Messerad" ist und es vom Rahmen in verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt, die "normalen" sind preislich ja fast alle gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (30. Juni 2009)

Fährt hier eig jemand sein CC mit 100mm an der Reba?
Soll man ja angeblichen umbauen können.


----------



## LTD_CC (1. Juli 2009)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Fährt hier eig jemand sein CC mit 100mm an der Reba?
> Soll man ja angeblichen umbauen können.


Ich habe ne Reba Race mit U-Turn, also verstellbarer Höhe. Ich fahre die meist so um die 100mm, das ist tatsächlich am ausgewogensten.
Die Reba SL lässt sich auch umbauen. Das machen die Händler auch im Rahmen der 1. Inspektion mal mit...


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Juli 2009)

Die Fahreigentschaften verändern sich dann nicht viel?


----------



## LTD_CC (1. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung, bin das Teil nie mit der Standardgabel gefahren. So wie es ist, ist es für mich gut. Wenn du Bedenken hast, kann ja dein Händler ggf. eines mit hoher und eins mit Normalgabel zum testen bereit stellen...


----------



## Vinc-Black (1. Juli 2009)

Vorteile haste beim Bergabfahren und ein mehr an Federweg,   Nachteile bei sehr steilen Anstiegen, da kann sich dein Vorderrad schonmal schneller aufbäumen 
Ich vermute mal, dass du fast keinen Unterschied merken wirst.

Mich würden aber auch mal Erfahrungsberichte interessieren vorher - nachher.

Hab meine Gabel grade beim traveln auf 100 mm.  Freitag kann ichs testen, mal schauen.


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Juli 2009)

Lässt du es bei deinem Händler machen? Wenn ja wieviel verlangt er?
Und dann bitte auf jeden Fall einen Bericht ^^


----------



## jaguarough (2. Juli 2009)

...


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juli 2009)

das klack-klack kann von einer nicht runden bremsscheibe kommen, die an den sattel stößt. 

es kann auch sein, dass die scheibe falsch montiert ist. auch die scheiben kann man minimal verschieben, wenn man alle schrauben löst. 

was hast du für bremsen? formulas schleifen ganz gerne mal...

die riefen auf den scheiben sind normal.


----------



## Juuro (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo auch,

ich habe auch ein Cube CC 2009 und meine Bremsen haben die selben Symptome, jedoch hab ich kein Klack-klack-klack. Mich würd auch interessieren ob das normal ist. An meinem CC sind die Hayer Stroker Trail verbaut.

Viele Grüße, Juuro


----------



## jaguarough (3. Juli 2009)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinc-Black (3. Juli 2009)

Das mit den Bremsen ist normal am Anfang, muss sich doch erstmal alles einfahren. Wenn die Bremse quitscht oder sonst was, einfach den Bremssattel mal neu justieren! Hilft!  

oder zum freundlichen Radhändler und es machen lassen.


----------



## d0nmax (29. Juli 2009)

Hab mir ebenfalls diese Woche das Cube Cc 09er Modell gekauft.
Für 799 bei H&S Bike-Discount in Bonn 
Ich denke für diesen Preis kann man nichts besseres bekommen .


----------



## RunningPumi (29. Juli 2009)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> Das mit den Bremsen ist normal am Anfang, muss sich doch erstmal alles einfahren. Wenn die Bremse quitscht oder sonst was, einfach den Bremssattel mal neu justieren! Hilft!
> 
> oder zum freundlichen Radhändler und es machen lassen.



Der Freundliche hat es bei meinen Rad aber nicht richtig geschafft. Ich hab's selber gemacht, dabei habe ich bei gelösten Bremsen den Lichtspalt zwischen Scheibe und Bremsbacken so eingestellt, daß er rechts wie links gleich ist. Die andere Einstellung mit angezogenen Bremsen den Bremssattel zu zentrieren, brachte bei mir nichts.

Desweiteren habe ich die Scheiben mit einer Flachfeile abgezogen, was wohl ein paar Grate, die von der Produktion übrig geblieben waren, eliminiert hat. Danach war's auch viel ruhiger.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## amber (5. August 2009)

So, habe mir heute meinen Bremssattelaufnahme an der Gabel mit Baercoil repariert. Befestigungsschrauben nur mit 9 Nm anziehen!!! Bremse schleift aber immer noch. Wie wenn ein Messer geschärft wird. Ich denke, es ist die Scheibe...


----------



## Kurti1303 (5. August 2009)

bitte nicht lachen ;-)

1. bist Du sicher, das die scheibe ganz zentral zwischen beiden Klötzen sitzt?
2. sind die Schnellspanner so fest angezogen, wie nur möglich?
3. wenn ich in kurven fahre schleift auch bei mir manchmal die scheibe. 

Grüße
Kurti1303


----------



## MTB_Sebb (5. August 2009)

d0nmax schrieb:


> Hab mir ebenfalls diese Woche das Cube Cc 09er Modell gekauft.
> Für 799 bei H&S Bike-Discount in Bonn
> Ich denke für diesen Preis kann man nichts besseres bekommen .



799 ?

Wie das?  Direkt im Laden, oder bestellt? Aussteller?


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (5. August 2009)

400 Rabatt ??? Wie geht das denn ?? Bei meinem Cube LTD Pro ging kein Cent !??


----------



## kingberger (6. August 2009)

d0nmax schrieb:


> Hab mir ebenfalls diese Woche das Cube Cc 09er Modell gekauft.
> Für 799 bei H&S Bike-Discount in Bonn
> Ich denke für diesen Preis kann man nichts besseres bekommen .



Das kann nicht sein... Den Hobel haste doch niemals für 799 Eur mit komplett XT-Austattung und einer Reba bekommen. Glaub ich nicht.


----------



## gomeros (6. August 2009)

Doch es ist so, habe gestern ebenfalls fÃ¼r 799 Euronen mein Cube LTD CC 2009 bei Bike-Discount (LadengeschÃ¤ft) in Bonn abgeholt.
Absoluter GlÃ¼cksgriff, war in der letzten in Bonn und wollte mir eigentlich im SSV das Radon ZR Team 6.0 kaufen, die hatten es aber nicht mehr in der GrÃ¶sse 20" da.
Der VerkÃ¤ufer sagte dann aber das Sie in der nÃ¤chsten Woche einen Schwung der Cube Bikes fÃ¼r 799 â¬ im Angebot hÃ¤tten. Habe mir sofort eines reserviert und gestern abgeholt.TOP Bike, TOP Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Sebb (6. August 2009)

Wie gut das ich mir erst am Fr. ein Cube Race fÃ¼r 1000â¬ gekauft habe!


----------



## eltrash (24. August 2009)

Wieso findet man das LTD CC nicht auf der Cube-Seite? Oder heißt das jetzt LTD Pro?


----------



## acid-driver (24. August 2009)

die ccs sind messemodelle mit kompletter xt ausstattung und schwerem rahmen. 

waren noch nie auf der homepage...


----------



## skydancer73 (25. August 2009)

Hm, bin immer noch am Grübeln!
Das Race mit der "schlechteren" Schaltung aber dafür den besseren Rahmen oder das CC mit der "besseren" Schaltung aber dafür den "schlechteren" Rahmen.
Das macht mir die Sache echt nicht leichter!
Zudem ist das CC ja angeblich günstig zu haben.

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## RunningPumi (26. August 2009)

Hi,



skydancer73 schrieb:


> Hm, bin immer noch am Grübeln!



Wieso grübeln??? Es muß passen, Du must Dich darauf wohlfühlen, es muss Dir gefallen. Das ist wie mit Oberhemden oder Schuhen. 

Also los, Probefahren. Und völlig frei von dem was die Radl an Technik oder Namen haben.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## skydancer73 (26. August 2009)

MTB_Sebb schrieb:


> Wie gut das ich mir erst am Fr. ein Cube Race für 1000 gekauft habe!


 
Du Glücklicher hast wenigstens eins bekommen, mal abgesehen vom Preis! 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altes-kind (29. August 2009)

Wann kommt eigentlich das neues Messemodell (CC 2010) auf den Markt? Erscheint das immer zur Eurobike?


----------



## donald68 (4. September 2009)

Soderle,

nach 5.5 Monaten und knapp 3000Km auf dem Rad eine kleine Zusammenfassung. 
Das CC ist in der Zwischenzeit mein kleiner Liebling geworden, mein RR und Fully werden nicht mehr so oft gefahren, außer ist geht ins Unterholz (Fully) oder reiner Asphalt (RR).

Trotz des Gewichtes läuft es sehr gut, besonders wenn es Bergauf geht hat es durch seine kurze Gabel Vorteile. Die Bremsen sind seit den neuen Belägen von Swiss Stop ruhig, außer wenn es eine staubige Tour war, dann quitschen sie manchmal aber das machen meine XT vom Fully auch. 

Auch wenn der Rahmen "lakiert" ist, sind fast keine kratzer drann, und ich fahre öfters über Schotter, und die Steine fliegen dann schon an den Rahmen hoch. 

Schaltung schaltet weiterhin sauber, XT halt. 

Der hintere Reifen war schnell runter, lag wohl am heißen Sommer und dem vielen Bremsen wegen Sonntagsfahrern am See .

Habe schon einige Angebote bekommen, falls ich das Rad verkaufen will, aber das wird nicht so schnell der Fall sein.

Vielleicht werde ich die Bremsen gegen XT´s tauschen, mal sehen. 

Das Rad war sein Geld wert und ich bereue es nicht es gekauft zu haben.


----------



## J.D (10. September 2009)

Hi,
ich hab mich jetzt auch für das LTD CC 2009 (899) entschieden  hatte erst das 2010er ACID (699) im Plan, aber die Dart3 war mir schon ein Dorn im Auge und andere diverse Sachen sind ja auch nicht so gut (Reifen, Schaltung, usw.).

Kann ich mein 15 Jahre altes GIANT in Rente schicken


----------



## Vinc-Black (10. September 2009)

Nach einer Saison kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen! Fährt super das Bike, auch nach diversen Marathons immer noch alles Top. 
Hab die Gabel zwischenzeitlich auf 100 mm getravelt und der Komfort steigt doch erheblich, dass lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!  In der Preisklasse macht man mit dem Bike alles richtig!


----------



## paul90 (17. September 2009)

Hallo Forum. :-D
hab mir heute auch das Cube llt cc bestellt.
bezahlt hab ich 899 mal im Vergleich zu den andren oben.
Wollt erst das Radon ZR 6.0 haben aber das ist im moment nur in kleinen größen Verfügbar, der Rest ist vergriffen.
also hat mir der Verkäufer am Telefon mir das Cube angeboten.
hab mich dann auch relativ schnell auch wegen der besseren Ausstattung, sowie dem meiner Meinung nach besseren Design, für das Cube entschieden.
bin schon gespannt wenns denn kommt. 
lG


----------



## Chickenjoe (18. September 2009)

Tagchen....

899

WO?
Hatte das Anfang des Jahres für 1200 gekauft und da ging nichts in sachen %   

Aber sonst kann ich mich nur der Allgemeinheit anschliessen..

Cooles Bike....mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen besser und schöner

Werde Anfang Oktober damit mal nach Winterberg...in den Bikepark..

Ob das Bike das Aushält 


Greetz


----------



## randfee (23. September 2009)

Hi, mein erster post hier!

Mein bike wurde geklaut  Versicherung ersetzt mir aber die 999 Kaufpreis vom alten bike, ergo muss was neues her für den Rest des Jahres noch auszunutzen.
Hatte mich eigentlich für das Radon Team ZR 7.0 entschieden (899), ist aber wohl nicht mehr zu kriegen. Ich kann das Cube LTD CC 2009 für 899 kriegen und Frage mich



wie sind die Bremsen (Formula Oro K18 vs. Hayes Stroker Trail)
1kg schwerer, nur der Rahmen oder was macht das?
Ich kenne die Cubes nicht und weiß nicht, ob man da nur Aufpreis für den Namen zahlt. Die Erfahrungen lesen sich ja gut, ich frag mich nur obs nen Haken gibt?!

Nehme auch gerne andere Empfehlungen für die 1000 Marke an.


----------



## amber (23. September 2009)

randfee schrieb:


> Hi, mein erster post hier!
> 
> Mein bike wurde geklaut  Versicherung ersetzt mir aber die 999 Kaufpreis vom alten bike, ergo muss was neues her für den Rest des Jahres noch auszunutzen.
> Hatte mich eigentlich für das Radon Team ZR 7.0 entschieden (899), ist aber wohl nicht mehr zu kriegen. Ich kann das Cube LTD CC 2009 für 899 kriegen und Frage mich
> ...


 
Habe zwar selber das CC aber das Ultimate von Centurion finde ich auch nicht schlecht. War mir damals aber zu teuer. Gibt's heuer auch um die 800 - 900 Euro. Denke mal, dass das Ultimate ein bisschen leichter ist als das CC. Ist zwar "nur" SLX, aber daran soll's nicht liegen.


----------



## randfee (23. September 2009)

also ich bin nicht so ein Gewichtsfreak. Ein bisschen schwerer oder leichter ist mir meist egal, ich sehe das als Trainingsfaktor, da ich keine Rennen fahren werde . Mir ist eigentlich nur die Güte/Qualität der Komponenten wichtig, im Verhältnis zum Preis natürlich. Ich kenn mich aber nicht gut genug aus um sowas wirklich beurteilen zu können.

Über Formula Oro K18 hab ich viel (gutes) gelesen und gehört Hayes Stroker sagt mir nix.


----------



## amber (23. September 2009)

Ein Nachteil der Stroker ist z.B., dass man die Hebel nich nachstellen kann, wenn die Bremsbeläge dünner werden. Schau' Dir bitte mal das Centurion an. Das hat eine Shimano Disc Brake. Also Schrott ist das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luiche (23. September 2009)

stimmt nicht!
die hebel kann man nachstellen!bekommt man sogar während der fahrt hin!
ich hab das cc seit ca. einem monat und geb es nicht mehr her,komme was wolle!
kann das rad wirklich nur empfehlen,meine bremsen quitschen kein bisßchen und mein rahmen ist sogar double butted!
hab das rad auch bei hs für 899,- bekommen nachdem sie mir zwei andere räder storniert haben,im nachhinein bin ich auch froh drum!


----------



## randfee (24. September 2009)

ich schwanke noch immer. Die Bremsen sagen mir und nem Bekannten garnix (der sich sehr gut auskennt). Auch der "geringe" Federweg ist nicht das, was ich eigentlich wollte (10cm) Was mich am meisten stutzig macht ist aber das zusätzliche Gewicht, was ist das bloß für ein Rahmen. Für einen quasi Wiedereinsteiger ist das alles etwas verwirrend.

Finds schade, dass die HS Leute nur beim Cube von 1199 auf 899 runtergehn, aber beim Radon ZR Race 7.0 oder 8.0 keinen cent, ansonsten hätte ich die beiden nämlich auch noch in Betracht gezogen. Das Race 7.0er gefällt mir eigentlich besser als das CC.

überzeug mich mal einer vom CC. Oder bin ich einfach nur zu dickköpfig?


----------



## acid-driver (24. September 2009)

naja radon ist halt n versender. canyon gibt auch keinen nachlass auf seine räder...

bei cube hast du immernoch einen händler, der sich um dich kümmert...

die gabel kannst du beim händler auf 100mm umbauen lassen. ist kein großer akt. 

die hayes stroker trail sind ganz gut (liest man hier öfter)...

der rahmen ist allerdings wirklich schwerer als der ltd rahmen, da einfach konifiziert.
ein ganzes kg ist aber nicht realistisch. gehe mal von max 500g mehrgewicht für den rahmen aus.


----------



## harmstommy (24. September 2009)

Hallo CC-Gemeinde.
Ich muss mich jetzt auch mal einschalten. Ich habe meine CC im Juni für 999 gekauft, bin seit dem 700km und knapp 7000 Höhenmeter gefahren und total begeistert von dem Rad. 

Die Bremsen sind super! Giftig und trotzdem gut zu dosieren. Der Rahmen ist wie hinlänglich bekannt etwas schwerer, doch das halbe Kilo kann man sicher irgendwo anders sparen.

Bei meiner Erstinspektion hat der Händler auf meinen Wunsch die Gabel auf 100mm umgebaut, den riesengroßen Unterschied kann ich allerdings nicht ausmachen. Man hat eben ein wenig mehr Reserve.

Ich würde das Rad immer wieder kaufen!
Gruß
harmstommy


----------



## Chickenjoe (25. September 2009)

Jo da muss ich meinem Vorschreiber zustimmen.
Habe mein CC im Januar gekauft.Bremsen "TOP"...
Durch nen Knochenbruch war nicht mit viel fahren (500 km),aber ich kann nichts sagen was gegen des Radel spricht.Den Hebelweg/Druckpunkt kannst du während der Fahrt einstellen.Sehr geil..Giftig und "Überschlagsgefährdet"...
Habe mit dem anderen Rad keine Erfahrung,deshalb würde ich nicht sagen das es schlechter ist, aber eintauschen würde ich mein CC niemals.
Gabel auf 100 mm rauf und "affengeiles" Fahrgefühl....
Das Geld ist auf jedenfall sehr gut angelegt.
Hatte noch 1200 bezahlt...
Aber die haben sich gelohnt....
Konnte es garnicht glauben das es so billig ist wie es hier im Forum steht...

Greetz aus Köln


----------



## J.D (25. September 2009)

Mein Cube LTD CC ist endlich angekommen 



acid-driver schrieb:


> der rahmen ist allerdings wirklich schwerer als der ltd rahmen, da  einfach konifiziert.
> ein ganzes kg ist aber nicht realistisch. gehe mal von max 500g  mehrgewicht fÃ¼r den rahmen aus.



Meiner ist doppelt Konifiziert, ist auch von H&S fÃ¼r 899â¬


----------



## Chrisinger (29. September 2009)

Falls noch jemand interesse an einem CC hat, ich würde meins verkaufen.
Es ist ca 300km gefahren worden und die Gabel wurde komplett gegen eine neue getauscht. Werde es dann morgen frisch von meinem Händler holen mit neuer Gabel und komplett durch gecheckt. Rahmen ist 18"
Mit Bildern kann ich dann ab morgen dienen, da ich es ja noch nicht da habe ^^
Bei intresse einfach PN an mich


----------



## amber (29. September 2009)

Luiche schrieb:


> stimmt nicht!
> die hebel kann man nachstellen!bekommt man sogar während der fahrt hin!
> ich hab das cc seit ca. einem monat und geb es nicht mehr her,komme was wolle!
> kann das rad wirklich nur empfehlen,meine bremsen quitschen kein bisßchen und mein rahmen ist sogar double butted!
> hab das rad auch bei hs für 899,- bekommen nachdem sie mir zwei andere räder storniert haben,im nachhinein bin ich auch froh drum!



Ich muss mich exakter ausdrücken: den Druckpunkt der Bremse kann man nicht verstellen!


----------



## randfee (29. September 2009)

ja, das hab ich beim testen in Bonn (Radoncenter) auch festgestellt. Insgesamt fand ich die Bremse schön zupackend, aber mehr kann ich nicht zu sagen. Die Bolzen mit denen der Bremsgriff zusammengehalten wird, sind nicht gesichert, nur gesteckt, ein Mitarbeiter meinte ihm sei mal einer weggeflogen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luiche (29. September 2009)

amber schrieb:


> Ich muss mich exakter ausdrücken: den Druckpunkt der Bremse kann man nicht verstellen!


 
wie verstellt man denn den druckpunkt an einer bremse?
ich fahre seit klein auf motocross und noch nichtmal da kann man den druckpunkt verstellen,außer durch neu entlüften!mit den rädchen stellt man den hebelweg ein und dann wandert der druckpunkt je nach dem nach vorne oder hinten,oder?


----------



## skydancer73 (30. September 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> canyon gibt auch keinen nachlass auf seine räder...


 
Die Aussage stimmt aber nicht.
Es gab doch erst die Sparbuch-Aktion.
Hier konnte man doch einige Euros einsparen...........aus diesem Grund habe ich nun ein Canyon! 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## J.D (1. Oktober 2009)

@*spiky76*

Ich hab die E-Mail gelesen eben und ein Bild kommt nacher 


E: Meine Cam bekommt das nicht hin 

Hier sieht man es besser  ->http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5729242&postcount=78


----------



## gustlsoft (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
Informiert mich mal:
Jeder Zweite kauft hier das CC 2009 für 899,- bei H&S.
Dort finde ich es aber nur für 949,- 
Was mach ich falsch 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## spiky76 (2. Oktober 2009)

@J.D

Vielen Dank für das Foto.
Die kleine Schrift kann ich leider nicht ganz erkennen aber ich gehe davon aus, dass dort "handcrafted, double butted" steht, richtig?

Bei mir steht dort nur "handcraftet" (siehe Foto)

Mehrere Verkäufer bei H+S hatten mir hoch und heilig versichert, dass der Rahmen double butted sei und versichern es immer noch. Der Aufkleber würde nichts bedeuten.
Allerdings habe ich auch eine Mail von Cube, die besagt, dass es sich um einen single butted Rahmen handelt.

Daher habe ich das Rad zurück geschickt und jetzt das ZR Team 7.0 bestellt. War leider nur noch in schwarz/ weiß lieferbar, finde ich immerhin noch schöner als rot/ weiß.

Dir jedenfalls Glückwunsch zu Deinem Rad mit dem besseren Rahmen und viel Spaß damit.


@gustlsoft

So weit ich weiß, war das Bike nie für 899 auf der Website zu haben.
Am Telefon wurde mir das CC als Alternative zum ZR Team 7.0 angeboten für 899 angeboten, da zu der Zeit nicht in meiner Rahmengröße lieferbar.
Also einfach mal anrufen und fragen.

Gruß Spiky


----------



## gustlsoft (2. Oktober 2009)

THX 4 the info,
Habe sofort mal einen Feilschversuch gestartet 
Mal sehn, was der erbringt...

...nix, da angeblich nicht mehr viele auf Lager liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spiky76 (2. Oktober 2009)

949 Euro ist allerdings immer noch kein schlechter Preis, sofern du mit single butted (vielleicht hast du ja auch Glück und bekommst ein double butted) und "nur" 80mm Federweg leben kannst.
Kommt kein Radon Team ZR 7.0 für dich in Frage oder ist das in deiner Rahmengröße ausverkauft?


----------



## J.D (2. Oktober 2009)

spiky76 schrieb:


> @J.D
> 
> Vielen Dank für das Foto.
> Die kleine Schrift kann ich leider nicht ganz erkennen aber ich gehe davon aus, dass dort "handcrafted, double butted" steht, richtig?
> ...



Hier sieht man es genauer (Link ist auch oben) -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5729242&postcount=78 

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe werden die LTD CC mit unterschiedlichen Rahmen ausgeliefert, da es eine Messemodell ist und recht günstig (P/L mässig) ist, nimmt man was gerade auf Lager liegt bei den Rahmen. 
Daher ist es auch Glückssache was man bekommt, das Bike wird auch nicht mit "Double Butted" beworben auf den HPs 

Mit dem ZR 7.0 wirst du auch dein Spass haben, ein tolles Bike Glückwunsch


----------



## randfee (2. Oktober 2009)

ich hab seit vorgestern ein Team ZR 7.0 in Schwarz weiß und 20" hier, war das zweitletzte. Werde es aber wohl zurückschicken und ein Race 8.0 ordern. Falls das Team 7 in 20" interessant für dich wäre.....


----------



## spiky76 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo randfee,

darf ich mal fragen, warum du das Team ZR 7.0 zurückschickst?
Womit bist du nicht zufrieden?

Gruß
spiky


----------



## randfee (2. Oktober 2009)

wie ich schon hier schrieb, ich hab in Bonn diverse RÃ¤der gefahren. Das Radon ZR Race 7, Race 8, das Cube LTD CC. Das Team 7 (was ich eigentlich wollte) gabs im Laden schon nicht mehr in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe. Ich fand das Cube CC wesentlich trÃ¤ger gegenÃ¼ber Race 7 & 8, die ja leichter sind, auf denen saÃ ich sehr angenehm. 

Hab diverse Male bei HS angerufen, Ende letzter Woche bekamen sie dann noch ne handvoll Team 7 rein, aus ner Konkursmasse oder so. Da das ja vom P/L wirklich klasse ist hab ichs geordert. Nach ein paar Touren auf dem Hof finde ich 



meine Sitzposition nicht so angenehm (auch nach diversem rumprobieren)
Lenker viel zu breit und Griffwinkel unangenehn
Technisch ist das Bike super und ich weiÃ nicht, ob mein Perfektionismus bzw. mein Hang immer das nÃ¤chst bessere zu kaufen um mich nicht zu Ã¤rgern wieder mit mir durchgeht, aber ich glaub das Race wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich die bessere Wahl, besonders von der Sitzposition und da ich nach Freiburg umgezogen bin und zusammen mit Bekannten jetzt wieder etwas ins mountainbiking einsteigen will. Besonders die Fox Gabel wurde mir als sehr gut von versierten Freunden empfohlen. Die kostet einzeln ja auch mehr als das Doppelte (~700â¬) im Vergleich zur Reba SL


----------



## J.D (2. Oktober 2009)

@randfee bist du der von CrysisHQ ?


----------



## randfee (2. Oktober 2009)

ja... du wirst im netz nur einen "randfee" finden


----------



## J.D (2. Oktober 2009)

randfee schrieb:


> ja... du wirst im netz nur einen "randfee" finden



Hehe dachte ich mir gleich  ich wünsche auf jedenfall viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike (welches es auch wird)


----------



## Bastyk. (20. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir einer von Euch sagen was ich an Reifengrößen in mein ltd cc ohne Probleme verbaut bekomme?Ausgeliefert wurde es mit dem Racing Ralph hinten und dem Nobby Nic vorne,beide in 2.25".Würde gerne was dickeres fahren,dachte an den Fat Albert oder Big Betty wenn möglich sogar in 2,4".Wenn ich mir nun meinen Rahmen hinten und die RS Reba vorne so anschaue sieht das alles ziemlich eng aus.Vieleicht hat ja einer von Euch in die Richtung schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Basti


----------



## acid-driver (20. Oktober 2009)

reba passt, rahmen wird eng^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastyk. (20. Oktober 2009)

2.4" oder 2.25" Jetzt?http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## acid-driver (20. Oktober 2009)

stellt sich die frage, nach dem warum. 

vorne passt was breiteres rein, hinten musst du halt messen.
den bigbetty am HT sehe ich als etwas übertrieben...


----------



## Bastyk. (20. Oktober 2009)

Bin um ehrlich zu sein noch nicht so im Thema.Hab mir nach knapp zehn Jahren wieder ein MTB gekauft und wollte es mir jetzt ein wenig nach meinen Vorstellungen umbauen.(Breiterer Lenker,kurzer Vorbau,Gabel auf 120mm getravelt...)Da ich auch gerne den ein oder anderen Sprung mitnehme und auch gern im Dreck unterwegs bin, bin ich halt auf der Suche nach etwas dickeren Gummis.Der RR ist jetzt nach knapp zwei Monaten schon halb abgefahen und müsste somit eh bald Runter.Kenne die Reifen auch leider nur aus dem Netz,für den nächsten Radladen müsste ich mich schon ne halbe Stunde ins Auto setzen.Ist der Big Betty ein reiner Downhillreifen oder warum übertrieben?Evtl.hast Du oder Ihr nen guten Reifentip für mich.


----------



## acid-driver (20. Oktober 2009)

vorne maxxis ardent 2.25 und hinten den larsentt. die dimension hab ich gerade nicht im kopf^^

für breitere reifen, ist die felge mit max 19mm wahrscheinlich nicht breit genug


----------



## Vinc-Black (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Reifenwahl ist doch immer davon abhängig was du fährst oder fahren willst. 
Auf ein Race-Hardtail, wie das CC gehören Schlappen mit schnellem Profil Racing Ralph, Race King und Konsorten.

Wenn du was grobes brauchst fahr den Fat Albert front and rear in 2.25.


----------



## Repairer (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Die Hertellerangaben der Reifenbreite entsprechen in manchen Fällen nicht ganz der Realität.
Leute von dem "bike-magazin" haben mal mit einem Messschieber nachgemessen.
Sind aber glaub' nur wenige Milimeter differenz.
Und ganz wichtig: Der Durchlass (zwischen Reifen und Hinterbau) ist nicht zu unterschätzen!
Wenn ein Reifen in Übergröße im Rahmen (hinten!) rotiert, kann es sein, dass etwas (Stock, Ast, Stein, Schnee etc.) drinnen hängenbleibt und somit zu einer Drehpause führt, weil dann das Hinterrad während der Fahrt blockiert.
Schlimmstenfalls werden dann noch Rahmen (Eloxal!) und/oder Reifen beschädigt.

Ich persönlich würde den Nobby Nic oder den Mountain King fahren.
Ca. 2.3 Zoll breit.

Tubeless!

Dann hat man automatisch mehr Grip und Dämpfungseigenschaften, weil tubeless Reifen mit weniger Druck gefahren werden können.
Bei einer MtB Meisterschaft steckten 11 Dornen im Reifen und er war nicht platt, weil bei jeder Laufradumdrehung die Latexmilch die Stellen im tubeless Reifen abgedichtet hat.
Rollwiderstand und Gewicht fallen ebenfalls auch.
(Der Fat Albert hat einen relativ Hohen. Für ein Marathon-Hardtail etwas unpassend find' ich)
Sollte man unterwegs beim tubeless Reifen trotzdem einen Platten haben: Schlauch einziehen und daheim nachschauen. Achtung! Kann aber alles sein (Felge, Ventil, Ventildichtung usw.)

Ah und zu den Rahmen:

Die Cube Rahmen werden in Taiwan geschweißt, in Deutschalnd bei der Firma Rockenstein eloxiert und anschließen an einem Institut geprüft.

Hier ein Video von der Firma Rockenstein:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmqNa1J9Ggs"]YouTube - CUBE BIKES Powder Coating[/ame]

Und noch andere Infos:

http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57&Itemid=58&lang=de

Was mich persönlich am Cube LTD CC 09 stört:

Kette und Kassette sind "nur" Deore Komponenten.
Die Kassette ist sogar die "alte" Deore: CS-HG 50
Und eben noch die Kette (ist aber die "neue" Deore): CN-HG 53
Ob' alt oder neu, das erkennt man an der "0" und an der "3"

XT Komponenten sind nämlich:
CS HG 93 und CN HG 93

Beide Komponenten sind höher legiert (Die Härte und Zähigkeit ist besser)
Bei der Kassette ist die HG Funktion (Hyper Glide) mit weniger Toleranzen gefertigt worden (schaltet also exakter und schneller)
Die Kette ist verzinkt (rostfreier) und sie ist vernickelt. Zumindest die Ausenlaschen sind es. Die Zugfestigkeit Rm (nach der Hook'schen Gerade) ist höher und somit leiert die Kette nicht so schnell aus bzw. sie längt sich nicht so schnell. Sie "passt" also besser und vor allen Dingen auch länger in die Zähne der Kurbel.
Danach halten die drei Kettenblätter länger.
Drei neue Kettenblätter: ca. 90-100
Das mittlere besteht aus einem Karbon-Titan verbund und die Restlichen zwei aus zweifach anodiesiertem Aluminium.
Es kann also teuer werden wenn man (zu lange) mit den Deore Komponenten herumfährt.

Tip: Mit einer Kettenverschleißlehre (Rohloff Caliber 2) nachmessen und rechtzeitig tauschen. Ansonsten würd' ich noch Schraubgriffe (Ergon) montieren


----------



## amber (7. November 2009)

Heute habe ich mein Cube CC LTD 2009 in 22 Zoll mal fahrfertig gewogen:

12,8 kg incl. Time Z Pedal, Sigma-Sensoren und -befestigungen, kleine Satteltasche, Sattel SqLab 611, Rest Standard.

Hat jemand schon mal die Laufräder gewogen? Ohne Reifen, Disc, etc. natürlich. Denke, dass dort das größte Gewichteinsparpotential liegt.

Andere Reifen bringen da auch nicht viel bzw. gar nichts. 

Gabel war auch defekt, wurde aber auf Garantie repariert.


----------



## DannyCube (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich hab mir gestern das letzt Cube ltd cc bei H&S in Bonn gekauft und bin echt Froh das ich es bekommen habe. 
Die kurze Probefahrt hat hat das Potenzial des Bike schon gezeigt und der Preis mit 899 plus Zubehör war meiner Meinung auch super. 
Aber der Bremshebelweg an dem Fahrrad ist mir ein wenig lang.

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie man den Einstellen kann?
Die Bremswirkung der Bremsen ist wirklich Top aber ich muss die Bremsen ca. 3cm zu mir hinziehen bevor sie anfangen zu packen.

Würde mich über einen Tipp freuen
Gruß Danny


----------



## Vinc-Black (28. Februar 2010)

Da ist so ein rotes Rädchen an deinen Bremshebeln. Dran drehen und den Hebelweg einstellen. So einfach geht das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCube (1. März 2010)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> Da ist so ein rotes Rädchen an deinen Bremshebeln. Dran drehen und den Hebelweg einstellen. So einfach geht das!



Das habe ich schon gemacht dann kommt der Bremshebel zwar näher zu mir hin aber der Weg den ich die Bremshebel ziehen muss bleibt gleich.
Kann es sein das die Bremsen noch entlüftet werden müssen? 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## jaguarough (20. März 2010)

...


----------



## acid-driver (20. März 2010)

oh, das ist aber schon etwas länger her.

ich glaube die easton ea30 vorbauten waren betroffen...


----------



## Tom2506 (21. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen auch mal wieder hier reinschaue....
Und wie seit ihr noch zufrieden mit eueren Bock???
Also ich bin mit meinen bis jetzt knapp 8000km gefahren und er ist wieder richtig fit nach kurzen Aufenthalt beim Händler denn mein Antrieb war komplett unten genauso wie die Bremsklötze vorn und hinten....
Alles erneuert nun macht das Biken wieder richtig Spaß....
Habe mich überzeugen lassen und habe über Winter meinen Bock Spikes aufgezogen Leute habt ihr das auch gemacht??? Das ist ja der Hammer klar nicht gerade billige Anschaffung aber die rentiert sich wirklich )
Bin mal auf den Kanal gefahren die Leute haben vielleicht blöd geschaut das da jemand mit den Mtb genauso gut vorwärts kommt wie jemand mit den Schlittschuhen, wenn man mal fährt kann man auch dort richtig gut Geschwindigkeit machen ;o)


So nun wünsche ich allen noch ein super schöne Bike Saison mit seinen Bock der mal richtig viel Spaß macht
Lg Tom


----------



## crazy.man77 (31. März 2010)

Hallo, ich habe gestern auch bei H&S zugeschlagen und für meine Frau ein Cube LTD CC 2009 für 899,- ergattert, obendrauf gab es noch einen Selle Italia Damensattel.

Nun würde ich gerne gleich von Anfang an die Reba SL auf 100mm traveln (aktuell 80mm). Kann mir jemand berichten, ob sich das Fahrverhalten dadurch zum schlechteren ändern würde? Ich habe da bedenken, dass die Front zu weit nach oben kommt und dadurch das VR früh anfängt, sich an Steigungen aufzubäumen.

Danke & Gruß
crazy.man


----------



## fuschnick (31. März 2010)

Nein, 100mm macht keine Probleme. Ist sogar beim 2010 Standard. Fahre selbst ein LTD von 2008 bei dem ich die Gabel auf 100mm getravelt habe. Bergauf weiterhin null Probleme, trotz Spacer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (31. März 2010)

Hi, danke für die schnelle Info! Dann werde ich mich am Wochenende mal an die Arbeit machen.


----------



## LTD_CC (31. März 2010)

Ich fahr das 2009er CC auch mit einer Reba Race U-Turn, die ist in der Höhe einstellbar (ich glaub bis 120mm). Bisher keine Problem. Ich fahre meist mit ner mittleren Einstellung um die 100mm. Im Groben wird dann nochmal hochgeschraubt.


----------



## Vincy (31. März 2010)

jaguarough schrieb:


> *Cube LTD CC 2009 Rückruf-Akion?*
> 
> 
> Meine Freundin hat gestern einen Anruf vom Händler erhalten, dass es eine Rückruf-Aktion gibt und am Vorderbau etwas nicht sicher wäre. Wi
> ...


 

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Easton-Rueckruf_id_37405_.htm


----------



## Ajos (5. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,habe nun das Cube AMS CC 2009.
Wollte das Rad ein bisschen leichter machen und mit dem Lenker und der  Sattelstütze anfangen.Verbaut ist komplett  Easton EA30.Die Sattelstütze  hat ca. 2cm  Versatz.
Ist ein 18 Zoll (ich bin 175cm mit ca. 80cm Beinlänge) mit 73,5 Grad  Sitzwinkel. Kann ich da  auch ohne Probleme eine Sattelstütze  ohne Versatz verbauen, oder hat  Cube  das so ausgerechnet.


----------



## Shaft (3. Mai 2010)

weiß jemand, wo es das CC 2009er Modell noch zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## LTD_CC (3. Mai 2010)

1mal googeln nach "cube ltd 2009" bringt: bike-discount.de, wenn du nen Versender suchst. Ansonsten kannst du nur die lokalen Händler abklappern und dein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Shaft (3. Mai 2010)

bike discount hat wohl keine mehr, so stand von letzter woche, obwohl se noch auf der HP zu finden sind.
alle lokalen hier bei mir rum hab ich schon abgeklappert... da is nix mehr vorhanden. alle nur noch die 2010er modelle


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (3. Mai 2010)

Schau mal hier ! Vielleicht ist das ja noch da !
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...l-CC-2009/~kid298/~tplprodukt_1/~prid1662.htm


----------



## Shaft (3. Mai 2010)

Das MHW Bikehouse ist bei mir in der Nähe. Da war ich auch schon vor Ort, aber auch da gibts nix mehr...


----------



## Shaft (4. Mai 2010)

Also, gerade nochmal alle durchtelefoniert:

Bike-Discount, weder der Shop, noch der Versand hat eines.
Auch MHW Bikehouse hat keines mehr...

Rien ne va plus :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BirkebeinerLars (27. Oktober 2011)

Hätte eins zu verkaufen. Eintrag folgt hoffentlich bald im Bikemarkt


----------



## GTEvo (9. August 2017)

CougarAB schrieb:


> Jupp, gratuliere. Wirst sicher deinen Spaß haben mit dem neuen Bike.
> 
> Ich hab meines Gestern das erste mal richtig ausgeführt:
> 
> ...




2009er Messemodell, ich liebe dieses Bike, in Weiss ist es einfach unschlagbar


----------



## paul90 (17. August 2017)

Mir haben sie heute mein Ltd cc geklaut.
Wenn jemand was mitbekommt, wäre ich für eine Nachricht dankbar 
Rahmennummer: Weiß nicht genau welche das ist, ist aber auf dem Bild zu erkennen.
Gabelnummer: 02T90027540


----------



## GTEvo (19. August 2017)

Fahrraddiebe gehören "aufgehangen"! mindestens 5 Jahre Knast ohne Bewährung und ne Geldstrafe


----------

